# ya need a new rifle sling



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey Guys !! Need a new rifle sling?????/ Check out www.timberbutteoutdoors.com Its called the out law sling---Should be a dandy for you Guys that walk a long ways and need both hands free _SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard people sing it's praises but he really need a video on his site to show people how well it works. JMO


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

For deer hunting it seems good for, but for my yote hunting I am in the process of buying a backpack that also has a scabbard built in, along with capacity for ecalls etc..thanks for posting, I will get one eventually for deer hunting.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I made a little one like it and tried it out, mine was just double sling size and I ended up not using it. It is sort of like a day pack with an arrow quiver built in, they may be ok for some people but, I did not like it. I can see how some people would like it.


----------



## CoyoteOn2 (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought the Specter 3 point, same as the Outlaw. I purchased mine on-line from either Optics Planet, or from
Sportsman's Guide, can't remember for sure, but from one of them. Paid $22 + shipping about $4.50.
I'm very pleased with all the Carry Options that this sling provides, not to mention the Strapping used with this
Sling are 2" and not the 1 1/2" used on the Out Law. 
Just my opinion.
Here's a link to a Video showing it's many Carry options


----------

